# inter lock roofs pros. and cons.



## bcjantiques (May 24, 2010)

Like to know what you think ?


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

Im seen some that have to be 50 yrs old that are still going strong, i think they will out live us. lol


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Very good for barns and agricultural buildings. Very good in high wind areas, if installed correctly (good lock and every nail driven gets seated into sheathing).

Not good in residential applications, especially lower (under 8) pitch roofs.

If used on a large dairy barn, you need to watch the dips and rises in the roof and start the locking pattern accordingly. Working into a dip, the pattern will "close up/tighten up" and you will have to fight the shingle to get it to work. If working into a hump, the locking pattern will tend to spread, causing loss of the interlocking feature. Takes some getting used to but after 100 barns or so you'll get the idea.

Offhand, I don't know of a manufacturer who even makes these anymore. GAF made a T-lok for years, but that's gone the last I knew.


----------

